# RB67 Prism Finder repair



## mark4583 (Jul 12, 2020)

Im looking at some of these and notice a few have fungus in them, with  out having one in hand it doesnt look like much to take apart and clean, unless there is some odd thing that might be a problem it looks pretty simple, any one dig into one of these?


----------

